# Who can cut/thread minimags?



## mr.squatch (May 1, 2010)

I have a small run of shorty minimags to do, I need a few cut down to 1 AA length. Anybody interested? Please pm me with details. Thanks!

g


----------



## mr.squatch (May 6, 2010)

<bump> anybody? 

sg


----------

